# MAJOR HAUL



## llconfident (May 30, 2015)

HAUL DETAILS:

  Crown Brush Taklon Foundation Brush (C315)

  Crown Brush Duo Fibber Buffing Brush (442)

  Crown Brush Travel Trio ('St. Tropez')

  Lotus Cosmetics Lipstick (‘Port Wine’, 'Metallic Raspberry')

  Lotus Cosmetics Lipgloss (‘Wine’, 'Perfect Nude')

  Lotus Cosmetics Eyeshadow Palette (‘Smokey’)

  the Balm : Mary-Lou Manizer 

  the Balm: Nude-Tude Palette

  Mac 217 Blending Brush

  Mac Eyeshadow ('Nylon')

  Mac Lipstick (Angel)

  Maybelline Instant Age Rewind (‘Light’)

  Maybelline Color Tatoo (‘Inked in Pink’)

  Maybelline Color Tatoo (‘Audacious Asphalt’)

  Wet and Wild Megaliner (‘Black’ 861)

  Rimmel Stay Matte Liquid Mousse Foundation (103 'True Ivory')


----------

